# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  Returning to Apisto Agassizi

## yorky

New additions in RVA... I am getting hooked on Aga again..
Such colourations.. especially the 2nd specimen..






Image Source: RVA Japan

----------

